
Ovh.com and customer servers are down - mawalu
https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=ovh%20down&src=typd
======
cellover
Status page is also down, which I guess is not such a good sign...

[http://status.ovh.com/](http://status.ovh.com/)

------
ArturSoler
Pinging my machine, about 20%-30% of the pings return. I guess this means that
some part of the network is overloaded (either by an increase in traffic
(DDOS?) or by some part of it going down, leaving the remaining machines
overloaded).

------
zimpenfish
I'm currently logged into two kimsufi dedicated servers and using them
perfectly happily. At least some part of their platform is alive.

~~~
mawalu
I am able to curl their website from my online.net server in paris.

